# Czech Pilsner Recipe



## Mitcho (12/4/09)

I recently layed down a Czech Pilsner recipe. Probably only my 10th brew and my 2nd at cold fermenting and was just wondering for your opinions.

1.5kg Brewcraft Czech Pilsner
1kg Brewcraft #62
300g Dextrose (100g used in boiling hops)
11.5 x 2 S-23 yeast
20g Saaz boiled for 20 mins.
15g Saaz steeped for 20 mins.
Final volume 23L

Fermenting in fridge at about 12 degrees for 3 days now. Was wondering; 1) how do you think this would taste?, 2) was thinking of throwing in another 15g loose Saaz pellets after about day 5. Ideas?

Was thinking of cold fermenting for about 16-21 days.

Cheers all.


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/09)

It's gunna be a cracker Mitcho!  

+1 on the Saaz
Go the dry hopping option IMO!


----------



## seemax (13/4/09)

Sounds pretty good, just a few comments ...

2 x S-23 is $10, why not try a liquid yeast for only slightly more? Many of the lager variaties would produce excellent results.

What's in the #62 kit? I would be inclined to use lots of malt and less dex (250g max) , especially since you are doing some decent Saaz additions.

I know I shouldn't suggest it in this forum, but a mini mash of pils & carapils really does make the difference!!


----------



## ozshots (20/5/09)

seemax said:


> Sounds pretty good, just a few comments ...
> 
> 2 x S-23 is $10, why not try a liquid yeast for only slightly more? Many of the lager variaties would produce excellent results.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I wonder how it come out *Mitcho!*

My LBS don't have "Brewcraft #62". Must be something like "Coopers BE 1 or 2"
Is Dextrose is good addition to the recipy?

What about hops, 35 grams os Saaz sounds like a lot...

"steeped for 20 mins" - this means leave in the hot water like a teabag?


----------



## reformed99 (21/5/09)

I'm just about to bottle my first attempt at a czech pils as well. If mine is anything to go by yours will be outstanding. I used;

morgans golden saaz pilsner
1.5kg coopers pale malt
15g saaz @ 20
15g dry hopped
wyeast 2278 czech pils (i agree 100% on the liquid yeast, mark from MHB said the same thing to me, why use 2 x S189 when you can use liquid)

from the hydrometer samples ive been tasting this is the best beer ive ever made and is easily better than 90% of the commercial beer i drink.


----------



## argon (21/5/09)

reformed99 said:


> 15g saaz @ 20
> 15g dry hopped




+1 for the saaz additions... great way to get that Pilsner style


----------



## ozshots (21/5/09)

reformed99 said:


> I'm just about to bottle my first attempt at a czech pils as well. If mine is anything to go by yours will be outstanding. I used;
> 
> morgans golden saaz pilsner
> 1.5kg coopers pale malt
> ...



Let me double check:
"Morgans golden saaz pilsner" - would you recomment that over "Brewcraft Czech Pilsner"? Morgans is much cheaper....
1.5kg coopers pale malt = *Coopers Light Malt Extract Can. 
*15g saaz @ 20 = boiled for 20 mins
15g dry hopped = ?


----------



## chappo1970 (21/5/09)

AlexA said:


> Let me double check:
> "Morgans golden saaz pilsner" - would you recomment that over "Brewcraft Czech Pilsner"? Morgans is much cheaper....
> 1.5kg coopers pale malt = *Coopers Light Malt Extract Can.
> *15g saaz @ 20 = boiled for 20 mins
> 15g dry hopped = ?



Morgans is Australian made for starters and cheap doesn't always mean nasty.  
Coopers LME Pale (Pale malt extract)
15gr dry hopped after primary fermentation ie when the krausen has fallen back down. Then add the hop tea bag/ball to the fermenter for 4 days or so. :icon_drool2: 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## ozshots (21/5/09)

Chappo said:


> 15gr dry hopped after primary fermentation ie when the krausen has fallen back down. Then add the hop tea bag/ball to the fermenter for 4 days or so. :icon_drool2:



Thanks mate!

Now, are we still talking about saaz hops here? "Dry hopped" relates to the "after fermentation" rather then type of hops?

Can I simply put hops in a teapot, add boiled water, wait 10 mins and pour it to the secondary fermenter, together with cleaning agent (gelatine)?

Sorry for basic questions...


----------



## chappo1970 (21/5/09)

AlexA said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Now, are we still talking about saaz hops here? "Dry hopped" relates to the "after fermentation" rather then type of hops?
> 
> ...




Sorry AlexA, yes Saaz hops dry hopped into the fermenter.

Yes you can do it that way most definitely but I find it better to let 'em soak for a while. I used to pinch the wifes stockings they make excellent tea bags BTW, just don't get caught! Or she going to look at ya strange and not entirely believe your explaination  . Just throw 15gr into the stocking and make a pouch and tie off with a rubber bank, I found the bottom or knee area best, and then cut it away from the stocking. Oh! Spray the stocking with Starsan before hand wouldn't want any nasties getting ito your beer.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Frag_Dog (21/5/09)

I've made the Brewcraft Czech Pils and it came out really well.

Infact all the Brewcraft kits I've done (Belgian Ale, Munich Lager and Czech Pils) have come out really well. I've only done 2 kits so far that arn't drinkable. A Coopers Draught and a Morgans Blue Mountain Lager but the Blue Mountain was my first adventure into Hops and I stuffed it royal....

Go the Brewcraft!


----------



## loikar (21/5/09)

Frag_Dog said:


> Go the Brewcraft!



**Grabs Frag_Dog by the top of the head and pulls him back into the trench**

Shhhhhh, dude!

Your gonna start a fire!!


----------



## loikar (21/5/09)

+1 on the Dry hopping of the saaz!

I fkn love saaz! 
in my last [topic="32013"]Coopers canadian blonde brew[/topic], apart from the 45min boil of Cascade, everything else was saaz.
Dry hopped 25g after 7 days with saaz (a little heavy I know) and drinking now.

It's by far my best brew yet!

Awesome on the nose and really nice clean hoppy finish!
maybe a little too much saaz on the nose, but I love saaz so im still stoked!

Definitely Dry hop!!

BF

Edit: Link Fixed


----------



## Mitcho (21/5/09)

I ended up fermenting this in the fridge at about 11 degrees for nearly four weeks.
From the little taste I had when checking SG it seems ok.
The biggest problem now is waiting the 3-4 months for it to bottle condition!!!
Cheers all.


----------

